# Urgent DIY advice



## Muhxmmed_p (26/9/17)

Hi I just started to mix my own juices Just wanted to know how many ML off concentrate equals 1%

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Huffapuff (26/9/17)

Muhxmmed_p said:


> Hi I just started to mix my own juices Just wanted to know how many ML off concentrate equals 1%


Depends on the volume you're mixing. 1% of 30ml is different to 1% of 100ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muhxmmed_p (26/9/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Depends on the volume you're mixing. 1% of 30ml is different to 1% of 100ml.


1% of 30ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/9/17)

A DIY calculator will work out the amounts for you. eJuice Me Up is a free and easy one that is quick to download and simple to install and use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (26/9/17)

0.3ml. Better to use a juice calculator and scale. Easier and more accurate

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (26/9/17)

1% would be 1ml if you are mixing 100ml... and 0.1ml if you are mixing 10ml... But yes... like everyone said... use a juice calculator... it's much easier!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## franshorn (26/9/17)

RichJB said:


> A DIY calculator will work out the amounts for you. eJuice Me Up is a free and easy one that is quick to download and simple to install and use.


I'd really like to try the app, but unfortunately I don't have a private laptop. And my work laptop doesn't allow any 3rd party installation that requires admin rights. 

Any way of getting an "expanded" copy

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (26/9/17)

there are quite a few android apps that will help.
vapetool in the play store I believe is not too bad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muhxmmed_p (26/9/17)

Tanja said:


> 1% would be 1ml if you are mixing 100ml... and 0.1ml if you are mixing 10ml... But yes... like everyone said... use a juice calculator... it's much easier!


Thanks a lot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dooky (26/9/17)

Or use http://e-liquid-recipes.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tank88 (27/9/17)

Check out "Vape Tool Pro"
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stasbar.vapetoolpro

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/9/17)

Howzit man. There are a lot of online calcs available, otherwise there are some nice android apps around. Can i also suggest that you watch a few Youtube vids on mixing. Since you are new to DIY, I would recommend doing some research, especially when it comes to nic safety
Best of luck and welcome to the world of DIY!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Muhxmmed_p (27/9/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit man. There are a lot of online calcs available, otherwise there are some nice android apps around. Can i also suggest that you watch a few Youtube vids on mixing. Since you are new to DIY, I would recommend doing some research, especially when it comes to nic safety
> Best of luck and welcome to the world of DIY!


Hi I've been mixing for some time now and my flavours are quiet nice had same great feed back.
I do know the safety 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raindance (27/9/17)

The word "percent" literally means "per hundred". So when used in the mixing context 3% means 3ml per 100ml. Any other quantity is calculated by dividing the percentage by 100 and multiplying the result with the volume: (3/100) [=0.03] x 100 = 3 with different volumes: 3% of 250ml = (3/100)250 = 7.5ml

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (27/9/17)

Muhxmmed_p said:


> Hi *I just started to mix* my own juices Just wanted to know how many ML off concentrate equals 1%



and then



Muhxmmed_p said:


> Hi *I've been mixing for some time now* and my flavours are quiet nice had same great feed back.
> I do know the safety
> Thanks



Does not compute :/

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/17)

I smell a rat...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (27/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I smell a rat...


@Rude Rudi , could you elaborate on the different notes and perhaps present it as a DIY? Sure the key would be TFA honey...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/17)

Raindance said:


> @Rude Rudi , could you elaborate on the different notes and perhaps present it as a DIY? Sure the key would be TFA honey...
> 
> Regards



LOL. 

Well, I just started to DIY but lots of people have tasted my Honeybull cheesecake. Although I have only posted here 4 times, I have received great feedback from friends and family. I am struggling with the %’s as my scale does not allow for ‘percent’ to be set as the default unit of measure. 

Here goes:

Honeybull Cheesecake
8% TFA Cheesecake
5ml TFA Double Honey
36 drops TFA Pie Crust
18mg Nicotine (100mg works best I find)
63.2313 VG
18.3924 PG

Steep time = 14,6 hours, 3 days and a week.
Shake and vape certified.

This recipe is the property of RudeRudi and released under the CC Attribution-NonCommercial-NoDerivatives 4.0 license. You may not copy, derive or commercialise this recipe without following the terms of this license or the explicit permission of the creator.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (27/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> LOL.
> 
> Well, I just started to DIY but lots of people have tasted my Honeybull cheesecake. Although I have only posted here 4 times, I have received great feedback from friends and family. I am struggling with the %’s as my scale does not allow for ‘percent’ to be set as the default unit of measure.
> 
> ...


At last a recipe I have all the ingredients for! Yipee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/17)

Raindance said:


> At last a recipe I have all the ingredients for! Yipee!



Enjoy man - this stuff is good. I find the honey rounds it off nicely - and it is barely noticeable at such a low %, ml - I may double it for me next batch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF (27/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Enjoy man - this stuff is good. I find the honey rounds it off nicely - and it is barely noticeable at such a low %, ml - I may double it for me next batch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Try adding a little bit of Bacon in there. Goes very well with the Honey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (27/9/17)

TFA Pie Crust?!? Ain't nobody got time for dat. I'm going to sub with FA Licorice. It follows the First Rule of Subbing in DIY: the best sub is the flavour you have the fewest recipes for and the most of left.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Raymond Cox (27/9/17)

Muhxmmed_p said:


> Hi I just started to mix my own juices Just wanted to know how many ML off concentrate equals 1%


Go to http://e-liquid-recipes.com all the info is there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (27/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> LOL.
> 
> Well, I just started to DIY but lots of people have tasted my Honeybull cheesecake. Although I have only posted here 4 times, I have received great feedback from friends and family. I am struggling with the %’s as my scale does not allow for ‘percent’ to be set as the default unit of measure.
> 
> ...


Use vape tool, it's one of the best and it will give you % drops and g

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/17)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Use vape tool, it's one of the best and it will give you % drops and g



Thanks so much - I never knew! I’ve been doing it wrong in both the recipes I’ve made...such a noob...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (27/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks so much - I never knew! I’ve been doing it wrong in both the recipes I’ve made...such a noob...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all been there bru

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/17)

In the interest of self preservation and sanity, I will refrain from replying...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Lawrence A (28/9/17)

This thread delivers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (28/9/17)

Thanks guys! I had a lekker giggle now! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Honeybull Cheesecake
> 8% TFA Cheesecake
> 5ml TFA Double Honey
> 36 drops TFA Pie Crust
> ...



Bugger, you would go and have not one, but *two* ingredients in there that I do not have... So, following in @RichJB's example, I will then sub the TFA Double Honey with FW Cucumber Mint and TFA Pie Crust with FLV Fig. Can be interesting. 



Rude Rudi said:


> Steep time = 14,6 hours, 3 days and a week.



This exact steep time. Loved it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (28/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> LOL.
> 
> Honeybull Cheesecake
> 8% TFA Cheesecake
> ...



Where can i buy a licence for this remedy?

Plz send bank details

Restored my popcorn lung 70/30 % 
Would recommend to a friend

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------

